
How would Git handle a SHA-1 collision on a blob? - ooronning
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9392365/how-would-git-handle-a-sha-1-collision-on-a-blob
======
signa11
answer straight from the source:
[http://marc.info/?l=git&m=115678778717621&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=git&m=115678778717621&w=2)

~~~
DannyBee
unless i'm reading wrong (and quite possibly i am), that may have be the
behavior meant, but seems in conflict with reality:

Someone tried it, and it looks like it silently corrupted the repo

~~~
shakna
The corruption may be that their patch, that reduced git's hash to 4bit might
not take all of git's internal behavior into account.

------
jwilk
Somewhat related:
[https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/size_of_the_git_sha1_collision...](https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/size_of_the_git_sha1_collision_attack_surface/)

